

Reverse engineering the newest facebook virus - endlessvoid94
http://davezor.posterous.com/reverse-engineering-the-newest-facebook-invit

======
_flag
It's not a virus, it's just a thing that invites all your friends.

~~~
endlessvoid94
What's the difference? It's a web virus of sorts, isn't it?

~~~
xtacy
You could argue about the precise definition of a virus and all that, but I
think this classifies more as malware that just spreads around. Spam-ware
maybe?

------
arice
Haha! If that is a virus, then so is this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1354731>

:-)

